# ADA Powersand?



## EKLiu (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I know ADA Amazonia is good stuff. Anyone have any informed opinions about using ADA Powersand as the bottom level of substrate?

From what I understand, it is pumice (less than 1 cm) with peat mixed in it. Does it serve a useful biological function versus just using all Aquasoil?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

AquaSoil by itself works just fine.

There are probably benefits of using PowerSand that are almost intangible.

--Nikolay


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I think you could put a lot of things under AS to jumpstart the biological filter. One thing I'll say is the large size of powersand does assist in minimalizing compaction and allowing good aeration which seems to be important in the tank and filter.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Tex Gal has an unopened bag of Powersand that I'm sure she would let go of for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've used Powersand in my tanks and am a big fan of the stuff. Just like everything else in this hobby; people get good results without it, but I would use it if you can. After all the discussion of filteration, substrate, and flow we've had lately, I'm thoroughly convinced ADA has their act together and has solid biological reasons for including PS in their system. If you can afford it, definitely use PS in your tank. 


Cheers,
Phil


----------

